# SOLD - Kokatat Split Zip Hooded Dry Suit



## OldBalls

PM sent


----------



## RiverGrlSue

I'll update the post, but located near Morrison, CO


----------



## Newbiegaper1

I will buy this if it’s still available.


----------



## RiverGrlSue

This is sold.


----------



## annakate

Hi! I saw that you were interested in this dry suit. It is not going to work for my specific trip so I thought I'd reach out and see if you were still looking. If so, please reach out. Thanks!


----------

